# Desktop Looks Like a Folder!?



## Tay796 (Aug 16, 2015)

This happened a while ago, but one day I looked at my laptop and it looked like the attached image. I'm not sure if I pressed something or what, but I can't find any info on this problem. Not exactly sure what to do about it, but I'm hoping someone can help. I just upgraded to Win10, and unfortunately, the screen still looks like this (this happened on Win8.1). Thanks!

Link to Picture:
http://postimg.org/image/85jtsulal/


----------



## Tay796 (Aug 16, 2015)

Also, this is what it looks like when I right click on the top bar.

http://postimg.org/image/rtu8wla13/


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Your images are not working.


----------



## sinly (Sep 13, 2015)

Did you manage to fix this? Imhaving the same problem :c


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

See if setting to the default Windows theme can reset it.

Right click on desktop > Personalize > Themes settings > Windows Default Theme


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Do you have any third party programs running which might be able to cause this. What are the programs, for example, which are shown on the right hand side of the row in the taskbar?









This does look a little like a virtual desktop??


----------

